# What sprayer should I get



## Tuck (Sep 2, 2009)

I am going to spray mostly cabinets. MDF, latex paint. I will use the sprayer to do some bigger jobs. Like a fence. Any indoor painting of walls trim ect. I sub out. I have looked at a HVLP, because of the fine finish work. Any input would be great.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

get an airless.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

graco 395


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

nEighter said:


> graco 395



Close, 395 + Fine Finish tip's Or the XR-7 is a cheaper alternative, but wont spray heavy materials.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

graco 390 or 395. I like the graco's much better than the comparable titan.


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

I've got either a 395 or 495...can't remember which. I'll let it go pretty cheap!!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

finehomes said:


> I've got either a 395 or 495...can't remember which. I'll let it go pretty cheap!!


 How cheap?


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

$500 bucks would make me happy!


----------



## Tuck (Sep 2, 2009)

*I just bought the FT500.*

Thanks for all the advice. I just bought the FT500 at Sherwin Williams. Airless, .60 gpm, 1.2 HP. Floor model, got it for $725. I feel like it was a good deal. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheLastDaze (Jan 19, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Close, 395 + Fine Finish tip's  Or the XR-7 is a cheaper alternative, but wont spray heavy materials.


are you meaning a double orifice tip?


NOT with latex!!

OP: Hope your new sprayer works out for you.. I'm not as versed as I used to be with sprayers but will say I was going to recommend the Titan 440 as I've had one with the same packing's its sprayed easily a couple hundred gallons, I abuse it as its just a spare rig never put spirits in it when left to sit for months on end, the prime valve is finally starting to leak adn I've had this thing for about 6 yrs.. 

Otherwise all we use are speeflo and graco products..


----------



## LKH (Jul 29, 2010)

I picked up a titan 440 multi finish and the machine keeps impressing me. If you buy one it can handle all your airless needs plus any fine finishing. The air assist feature allows you do all your HVLP spraying in half the time. For my business its been the best investment


----------



## Completespray (Jan 18, 2010)

Air Assisted Airless is the #1 choice, about 2,600 dollar range.#2 choice would be HVLP either Titan Capspray or Graco. #3 is conventional air spray, This will require a compressor but if you have one it is your least expensive option


----------



## SasquatchPaint (Dec 1, 2010)

Titan 440 or Graco 390 or 395 and a fine finish tip. Turn the pressure down if you must.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tho it's a done deal, Lowes has been clearancing their graco 190s for $599 less discounts.


----------



## SasquatchPaint (Dec 1, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Tho it's a done deal, Lowes has been clearancing their graco 190s for $599 less discounts.


Can you still take it back?


----------



## Langpony (Nov 29, 2010)

Get an airless paint sprayer. If you want to paint both cabinets and also do larger projects with latex paints, painting with a spray like a Graco 490 will handle all small to medium size projects.


----------

